# Site Feedback



## Greg (Dec 4, 2003)

I've opened up the Announcements forum to allow all members to post. This forum will still be used for Announcements, but also feel free to post site feedback or ask site-related questions here as well:

*Announcements, Feedback, & Help*


----------

